# .44 magnum Super Redhawk



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

My Good Son fetched over his .44 magnum Super Redhawk revolver today, and I took a break from sawing my winter's firewood (10 cords of winter firewood) to shoot it a bit. Cute revolver that. 

Black bear season being in again, I have to visit my bait station every day, and I've a custom of wearing my old stainless steel pearl handled 1911 out into the bush, my Good Son asks me every day, "Would you actually shoot a bear, or try to defend yourself against a bear with that 'nickel plated sissy pistol'?" (It's either the .45 or my NAA mini-reolver in .22 magnum.) So today he loaned me his revolver for the remainder of the season so I wouldn't have to embarrass a bear by trying to shoot it with a "girls' gun".

Loud though, that .44 magnum, cute, but loud.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Mine is just the Redhawk, not a "super". It was the first handgun I ever owned, and the last I will ever part with.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well its not often the 45 auto is called a girly gun. Of course if I bring to mind some of the ladies I've been with getting smacked with a sledge hammer is waht they consider subtle!
Cheers,
Dutch
The Blackhawk is a very differant gun than a redhawk ones single action only and been around about three times as long


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

My Good Son has been trying to talk me into a Ruger Alaskan in .454 casull, but that short barrel means it's not a hunting arm, much as my old 1911 is not a hunting arm. The boys' .44 magnum revolver with its 4.2" barrel is a true hunting arm, a bed side arm, and it could be a CCW; I like it.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Mine has the 7-1/2" barrel, and came with a scope. I never could get used to looking through a scope at arms length, so I finally took it off.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I was thinking I'd want something like a Burris Fastfire sight on a revolver for hunting in the bush; a scope would be too 'clunky".


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I love my MAN gun ... the Super BlackHawk 7.5" barrel .44 mag is one awesome round ... I don't have the scope mounted, have wood grips, and do have it in full cowboy leather


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've got a Super Blackhawk too, and it's a fun one to shoot.
I'd like to get a Super Redhawk one of these days, but it'll be a while.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I recently bought a Desert Eagle 50 A&E. It makes my buddies 44 mag look putty. NO fun to shoot though as you flinch too much.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

i think texican has one too:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Blackhawks and Redhawks are both fine pistols. The Taurus Raging Bull is a good gun too and a little cheaper then the Redhawk. .45LC in the Blackhawk is a fine gun too. I like iron sights but the Red Dot scopes arent too bad either. We had a S&W 629 and the Taurus both sporting one and they were very quick on target.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

backwoodsman said:


> Blackhawks and Redhawks are both fine pistols. The Taurus Raging Bull is a good gun too and a little cheaper then the Redhawk. .45LC in the Blackhawk is a fine gun too. I like iron sights but the Red Dot scopes arent too bad either. We had a S&W 629 and the Taurus both sporting one and they were very quick on target.


Yup, I'm thinking about a blackhawk in .45LC, as it can use +P loads that basically match a .44 without grenading, and I have a sweet shooting little rifle that can fire +P 45LC.

I can't seem to come down on whether a Redhawk would be worth it for me for basically just getting double action...


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a S&W 629 with a magna ported barrel that's loud also. Great gun for "last ditch" stands and grouse with shotshells on Boundary Waters trips!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i like my super black hawk in 44 SS 7.5 inch barrel wearing a 1 peice grip just the irons 
i sure would like a nice little carbine in 44 to match


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Txrider said:


> Yup, I'm thinking about a blackhawk in .45LC, as it can use +P loads that basically match a .44 without grenading, and I have a sweet shooting little rifle that can fire +P 45LC.
> 
> I can't seem to come down on whether a Redhawk would be worth it for me for basically just getting double action...


I had a 44 Redhawk for 20 years. It was a fine weapon and took lots of game. But when I got a 45 LC Blackhawk, 7.5", I found it was so much lighter at the end of the day, just about as powerful, and killed as good, it became my main hunting revolver.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Haggis
i'm wonderin if the boy is a poor shot or just a small weenie or just young & silly? those are the main reasons for guys that believe they need so much gun for a little old black bear.
w/the right loads there isn't a critter walking the north american continent that can't be humanely taken w/ the 1911. FMJ +p will punch through the bears skull out to AT LEAST 50 yds. how much more punch do you need? keep in mind inuits used to hunt polar bears w/ 22 hornets (for economic reasons they have mostly switched to 223). my black bear gun is a spear & the back up is a kabar (but i only hunt them w/ dogs so i don't need a gun that'll shoot through schools).
carry what you like and tell the kid to enjoy his anti tank gun while he is still young enough to not care how silly it is.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Pops2 said:


> Haggis
> i'm wonderin if the boy is a poor shot or just a small weenie or just young & silly? those are the main reasons for guys that believe they need so much gun for a little old black bear.
> w/the right loads there isn't a critter walking the north american continent that can't be humanely taken w/ the 1911. FMJ +p will punch through the bears skull out to AT LEAST 50 yds. how much more punch do you need? keep in mind inuits used to hunt polar bears w/ 22 hornets (for economic reasons they have mostly switched to 223). my black bear gun is a spear & the back up is a kabar (but i only hunt them w/ dogs so i don't need a gun that'll shoot through schools).
> carry what you like and tell the kid to enjoy his anti tank gun while he is still young enough to not care how silly it is.


black bear varie wildly in size from place to place but in norther wisconsin , michigan and minisota 8 foot tall 500 pound plus bear are around . the average is 300 plus pounds 
and they are still perfectly capable of charging 30+ yards after being shot with a 12 ga slug in the neck
so you keep your spear , i will keep my 44 as my backup , my uncle runs with the dogs , they still all carry a rifle, shotgun or large cal. pistol even the kids

i really would like to see you take on the bear my cusin shot 3 years ago 
dressed out it weight in at 501 pounds nearly 9 foot tall , it was tossing dogs it wouldn't tree when they caught up to it the 4th time in a marsh the dogs owner said wait till he stands up then shoot him under the chin he did just that at 40 yards it came down started into a run despite the 12ga hole in its neck pumping blood they shot it again durring its charge it fell having chareged 35 yards , so when you try that with your spear can you have somone get it on tape.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> so when you try that with your spear can you have somone get it on tape.


That would make great youtube footage ...


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> black bear varie wildly in size from place to place but in norther wisconsin , michigan and minisota 8 foot tall 500 pound plus bear are around . the average is 300 plus pounds
> and they are still perfectly capable of charging 30+ yards after being shot with a 12 ga slug in the neck
> so you keep your spear , i will keep my 44 as my backup , my uncle runs with the dogs , they still all carry a rifle, shotgun or large cal. pistol even the kids
> 
> ...


Aye, there be some very large bears here abouts (Northern Minnesota), and while getting attacked in the woods by a cranky black bear is only slightly more likely than getting attacked in a town by a cranky arab, I carry a side arm when hunting or baiting bears. For want of anything larger, I've a custom fetching along my 1911 "nickel plated sissy pistol", but after shooting my Good Son's revolver, my 1911 is for sale, and I've a Super Redhawk in my sights, one in .45 LC.


----------



## Robbvious (Jul 23, 2010)

What sorta 1911 have you got fer sale, Sir?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

pete
i was running in coastal nc, more bear over 500# every year than anywhere un the USA except AK. because they don't hibernate they get bigger & do it faster. on average a 300# there is 1-2 years younger than northern bear or even the mountain bears.
unfortunately i just moved to UT where they are smallish & fewer. it takes about 3-5 years to draw a kill tag.
i'll see what i can do about sticking one on video. when i feel more comfortable i plan to switch to my big knife.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Haggis, you ought to drive south to Palisade, MN on Oct. 2 and check out some of the offerings at this auction. Might have what youâre looking for at a decent price. Even if you canât find what you want, youâll get to meet me and WIHH.

Letâs see:
#72 Ruger Super Black Hawk in 44mag
#82 Taurus Gaucho in 45LC
#153 Ruger Vaquero in 44mag
#332 Ruger Vaquero in 45LC
#331 Ruger Super Red Hawk Alaskan in 454Casull


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Haggis, you ought to drive south to Palisade, MN on Oct. 2 and check out some of the offerings at this auction. Might have what youâre looking for at a decent price. Even if you canât find what you want, youâll get to meet me and WIHH.
> 
> Letâs see:
> #72 Ruger Super Black Hawk in 44mag
> ...


That's no so awfully far, maybe 100 miles if I come through Hibbing, Bovey, and Hill City. I might even be able to sell my 1911 and buy its replacement all at a go? What I've for sale is a fired very little (far less than a box) stainless steel Springfield Arms clone of a 1911, and it does have a set of $50 pearl slabs on it. 

I put the put the fancy slabs on it so I could take a photo of it to put on the front of one of my blues bands' new CD's, the title and title tract is "Take the Money and Go", and in the tune the lyrics mention a "Pearl handled .45 ATM".

Who knows? If I can talk Herself and my Good Son into a Saturday drive, we might just make it down for the auction. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Haggis said:


> ....Who knows? If I can talk Herself and my Good Son into a Saturday drive, we might just make it down for the auction. Thanks for the invite.


And if the 370 firearms to be auctioned isn't enough inticement, you might want to check out the other items that will be up for auction:
http://www.midwestauctions.com/reinhardt/reinhardt_october_2.htm

Hope we see you!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

That Taurus Gaucho in .45LC would be a sweet gun Im thinking Haggis. I like the older "cowboy" catridges and straight walled smokeless and blackpowder ones. Guess Im kinda old fashioned and a little prejudiced.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Taurus Judge in 45LC/410 with 6" barrel is a sweet gun,too,and probably a sight cheaper than a Redhawk..could load it with 410s and hunt small game.I sure like mine..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That's a pretty little gun, but it really doesn't make good ballistic sense to have that big a cartridge with such a short barrel.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you have a bear in your face and you have one shot, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a beast. Short range in the bears/wolfs face kinda gun. Didnt know they even made one that short for .454/.45LC. 2" or 2 1/2"? That'll singe a little fur, lol. Have you had a chance to shoot it yet? Just curious what the accuracy was at 10 yards or so?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> its got a 2-1/2" barrell. And weighs 44 ounces empty. As I understand it, there's more metal in the topstrap than on any other pistol made.


That's so it doesn't get bent when it hits your forehead.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If you have a bear in your face and you have one shot, it makes perfect sense.


I'd still prefer a normal 44 Mag.
I remember when the 454 was new, and the guy doing the test firing only fired his revolver 3 times before it broke his wrist.




> That's so it doesn't get bent when it hits your forehead.


LOL Exactly!
It's going to have about *25 lbs of recoil*, nearly 1.5 times that of a 44


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair, that pistol is gorgeous ... have you took it out to the range yet?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

WIHH, if you do plan on carrying it, you should shoot at least 50 rounds through it just so you know what to expect and how it handles.
Nice gun though, I ogled one of those (used) at Cabela's, but the $700+ price tag kept it safe in their hands.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Bearfootfarm, try not to worry about me - I'm a lot tougher than I look probably because I grew up the only "son" (tomboy) of a firearms collector father


. 

I don't doubt you're tough, but no one seems to really enjoy shooting full power loads in this one:



> One Serious Sixgun
> I&#8217;ve had a lot of experience with the long-barreled versions of the .454 Super Redhawk. I&#8217;ve shot both .454 Casull and .45 Colt loads on the review range and hunting in the field. *I&#8217;ll be blunt: Shooting the Super Redhawk with full-power .454 Casull ammunition, in any barrel length, is a punishing experience*. The gun contains no recoil-management features beyond the original .44 Super Redhawk design, and it weighs less than the .44 Magnum version. Prospective purchasers of a Super Redhawk .454, or indeed any .454 Casull handgun, need to clearly understand what they are in for. If you think the .44 Magnum is a powerful, hard-kicking cartridge, know that the .454 Casull is nearly 1 1/2 times more powerful, and operates at more than 15,000 psi greater pressure. It develops an entirely different level of recoil and is not intended for casual shooting. Guns designed to fire it are intended for hunting high-level dangerous game or for defense against life-threatening attack, not an afternoon banging away on the range. Be prepared.


http://www.shootingtimes.com/handgun_reviews/rgrRH/

I guess 1 box of ammo will last a *LONG* time though LOL


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Haggis, where were you?


Unfortunately, for me, I wasn't there; Herself mentioned the changing leaves along the North Shore and the fact that I hadn't taken her for our yearly fall "leaf" run; that ended any chance of being elsewhere. As it tuned out, and in spite of the web sites saying the leaves were at "50% to 70%" changed, the leaves were all but gone. I did, however, get to stop at the Dock Side Fish House in Grand Marais for White fish, and, on the return trip, a giant omlet at the Vanilla Bean in Two Harbors. Being that I am color blind, the stops to eat are the best parts of these runs for me.

Congatulations on the purchase; that Alaskan be one fine looking side arm, and versatile as well, given that a body can shoot .45 lc through it for everyday, and load it with the .454 Casull when out amongst the varmints. One doubts varmints of any sort would want to impose on a lady who would carry such an arm, whether she be armed or no.

I am truly sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you good folk, but then, common interests create common paths, so perhaps one day,,,,?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> no time yet to test fire it - I have a slave driver for a husband and we've been out in the woods harvesting downed timber for firewood. Lots of it. I have to go back to work to rest up for the weekends he has in store for me.
> 
> Now before y'all get all worked up worrying about me, let me fill you in on a few facts. I was a farm hand before I started having babies - and it required me to be rather physical. I swung a 16 pound sledge hammer for most of one summer busting concrete walls down. I've worked on hay crews, broke horses, and worked cattle. Both my boys are power lifters - one played college football and is a strength and conditioning coach - the other is a certified personal fitness trainer. I like to think that their mama was their inspriation - they always wanted to be able to best me in arm wrestling and bench press. I think I could still take 'em.
> 
> ...


Is it hot in here or is it just you? :goodjob:
No wonder CF always looks content and frightened at the same time. :rotfl:


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

I like Ruger
got a red hawk in 44mag, a black hawk in 30 car., a speed 6 in 357,
would not part with the 44


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> a black hawk in *30 car*


That has to be one of the *LOUDEST *guns ever produced


----------



## mjb610 (Dec 7, 2009)

I like my rugers i have a super redhawk in 480 ruger, redhawk in 44mag, 3 blackhawks in 45colt, 41mag, and 357mag. I have a handy little lever action from puma in 454 casull also. The 454casull is a great round for stopping big game, the recoil takes a little getting used to but managable, my favorite handgun to shoot is my t/c contender in 45/70 or my handcannon in 375jdj, so recoil doesn't bother me that much. I shoot a lot to get over the recoil issues, also wear past brand recoil gloves they help a lot.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

My Good Son, who already has the Super Redhawk in .44 magnum, walked in the other day carrying a new Black Hawk convertible in .45 acp / .45 lc ; that boy has more short guns than he can find time to shoot.

The Super Redhawk has been sent off to Ruger for repairs; we shot less than a box of "off the self" ammo through it and the cylinder torqued. The gun dealer said he had never seen anything like it.


----------

